# Sticky  Places to ride, listed by state...



## Polaris425

States listed alphabetically:

*Alabama:*


Boggs & Boulders
Bobcat Hollow Trails
Minooka
The Ridge



*Arkansas*


89 Raceway
Red River Mud Bog


*Illinois*


South Fork



*Indiana*


Badlands Off-Road
Haspin Acres


*Florida:*


******* Yacht Club
L-Cross
River Ranch
Triple Canopy Ranch
Plant Bamboo
Croom ATV
Mud Muckers
Hogwaller Mudbog



*Georgia:*


Creek Bottom Trail Rides
Soggy Bottoms ATV Park



*Kentucky:*


Evarts
Daniel Boone Trails
Copperhead
Land Between the Lakes
Red Bird



*Louisiana:*


Cypress Creek MX
Catahoula
HL Park (Shreveport)
MudFury
Tower Trax
Silver Creek
Willow Eddie



*Maine*


Katahdin Lodge
Turner Game Preserve
Roxbury ATV Trails



*Minnesota*


DNR List of Trails in Mn.



*Mississippi:*


Red Creek Off-Road
Trace State Park
Barnyard Mud Boggers
Ms Offroad (MSOR)
Rocks Bottom
Rattlesnake ATV
CCC (Copiah Creek)
Mad Mud Trails & More



*Missouri*


Bricks Farm
Leer Jak



*North Carolina*


CAW (Carolina Adventure World) (Actually in Fairfield County, SC, but only 40mi south of Charlotte)
Busco Beach



*Oklahoma*


Lake Murray



*Pennsylvania*


Mines & Meadows


*South Carolina*

Carolina Adventure World - Fairfield County, SC


*Tennessee:*


Coal Creek
High Country ATV
Royal Blue



*Texas:*


River Run
Mud Creek
Red River
Dirty Dog
Shiloh Ridge (ALTO)
Bricks Farm
Texas Hog Wallow
Gator Run
Bad Rabbit
Outlaw ATV Park
General Sams
Barnwell Mt. Recreation Area
Red River Motorcycle Trails
Brazos Valley
Hidden Falls
Mud Buddys in Hallettsville, Texas
Soggy Bottom ATV Ranch


*Virginia*


Slades Park


*West Virginia:*


Wagon Wheel




If you have any others please let me know so I can add them to the list. Make sure you include the website if they have one. I really only like to post ones that have websites but will post good parks even if they dont.


----------



## Polaris425

updated. all replies added. Thanks for everyone who is sending in unlisted places!


----------



## limegreenbrute03

Sabine Atv park in burkeville texas


----------



## 4freese

Outdoorsman Park also known as Catfish Pond in Martinsville Virginia. They have a Facebook and a myspace page. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mastiff

There is trailsheaven.com for hatfield mccoys in wv, bigrockoffroadpark.com in Maysville Ky, and google wayne national forest in ohio.


----------



## tsirwin

Also in Pennsylvania:
http://www.ridelosttrails.com/
http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/forestry/atv/atvindex.aspx
http://www.anthraciteadventure.com/pages/


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Both are in Georgia

East Coast Off Road Park
http://ecc-orp.com/
http://www.facebook.com/pages/East-Coast-Off-Road-Park/152390054788808

Sweet Onion Bogging
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sweet-Onion-Bogging/307988328177


----------



## KingZilla

Disney/Langley, Oklahomahttp://www.extreme4wheelin.com/langley_disney.htm


----------



## brutemike

Powerline park its in southeastern Ohio and they do have there own site but there are only a few rides a year.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Mud madness in Choudrant LA I don't think they have a website yet it just opened up around new years


----------



## outskirtsdweller

http://www.downsouthoffroad.com/

Offroad park in Crosby, Tx


----------



## browland

*places to ride in tennessee*

covington pike bottoms( wolf river bottoms) memphis
bikini bottom off road park - dyersburg


----------



## teryxrider1979

Stoney Lonesome OHV, Cullman County, Alabama
www.*stonylonesomeohv*.us​


----------



## greenkitty7

Theres also Seminole atv and Possum Creek in Georgia.


----------



## carthief007

uwharrie in troy nc

scrubgrass orv park in templeton pa...1130 ridge rd


----------



## luke51

What ?..no Arizona
Every where year round riding in sunny Arizona.


----------



## Polaris425

We havent really had many Az members. Lol. NMK probably can help though he's next door.


----------



## Stimpy

I just looked at this for the first time. Didn't realize that there were so many places right here in MS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerslayar

In Colfax,LA there's, Louisiana mudfest. www.louisianamudfest.com. Im headed that way satuday. Trucks Gone Wild is there. Small park but fun to watch those huge trucks.


----------



## Polaris425

Stimpy said:


> I just looked at this for the first time. Didn't realize that there were so many places right here in MS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah and there are actually a few missing


----------



## Stimpy

Lol, yea in not but about 45 mins or so from barnyard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Cool. Maybe we can meet up & ride there one day.


----------



## Stimpy

Yea, I've only been once but plan on making several trips this summer. I'm also anxious to pay a visit to some of these other parks that are just a few hours away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcpyro3

theres also sandhill atv park in waycross ga they dont have a website but they are on us1 just north of waycross they have creek riding, mud, trails, sand its about 600-700 acres


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

mcpyro3 said:


> theres also sandhill atv park in waycross ga they dont have a website but they are on us1 just north of waycross they have creek riding, mud, trails, sand its about 600-700 acres


Good place to ride for a weekend! I have been there many many times. Also some really good deep water holes in the far back usually.


----------



## RYAN.

bogs and boulders = good ride



. < see that dot my signature starts below/behind it

2006 ARCTIC CAT 400FIS
29.5 SKINNYS
JUG GOING OFF FOR BB SOON
NO LIFT SOON TO BE 2.5 
15" GROUND CLEARANCE 
EXHAUST MOD WITH SWAMP PIPE
SNORKED AND RACKED


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I want to make it down there but it's too far for a day trip. Gotta find a long weekend


----------



## RYAN.

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah I want to make it down there but it's too far for a day trip. Gotta find a long weekend


i see your from t-town ... ROLL TIDE? 



. < see that dot my signature starts below/behind it

2006 ARCTIC CAT 400FIS
29.5 SKINNYS
JUG GOING OFF FOR BB SOON
NO LIFT SOON TO BE 2.5 
15" GROUND CLEARANCE 
EXHAUST MOD WITH SWAMP PIPE
SNORKED AND RACKED


----------



## Polaris425

Is there anything else? Lol 14 in the case. 

RTR!


----------



## Derek rhodes

Hillarosa Atv park in Blevins,Ar 
Hillarosaatvpark.com


----------



## wolf_36

There is a new place just on the out side of Enterprise AL. , Bama Jam Farms ATV Trails and mud bogg Have not had a chance to go yet but have talked to the people starting it up say they want to make it a top place , was also told they were open 7 days a week, I know they already have camping spots and also a water park they have a website just search Bama Jam Farms


----------



## wildky

here is to more for Kentucky 

Big Rock Off Road Park (maysville KY)


Wilderness Trail Off-Road Park (bell county )

Big rock is really ruff but a decent ride

wtop is a great place to ride fish camp its 9k acres and they have one big event haunted forest ride in Oct. Brian fisher and colt ford will be there this year along with genius book of world records


----------



## mossyoak54

Is there anywhere in tennessee that does the mud drags? Id like to go see that.


----------



## banditwandit1

Big Nasty ATV Park, Bloomingdale, GA

https://www.facebook.com/Bignastyatvpark


----------



## RYAN.

A new place to ride in bama Hoggin and Boggin in Chatom alabama just opened this past weekend

$20 for an ATV and rider
$5 per extra rider

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brute-Al

*New York State*

Tall Pines ATV park near Andover, NY. http://www.tallpinesatvpark.com/


One of the few ATV parks in NYS. Short 15ish mile loop. But has many side trails. Lots of technical, muddy, woods riding. Real nice place to ride.

Also google Tugg Hill ATV. It's on the east end of Lake Ontario. Haven't had the opportunity to ride there yet.


----------



## SRRBrute

Just found out Sandhill in GA is now called Fat Daddy's. I'll be going there this weekend to see how it is. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

I think they closed Texas Hog Wallow just in case anyone doesn't know. Maybe someone alse can confirm.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Copiah Creek in MS closed and u can probably add Red Creek NOLA to the Lousiana section since they plan to open in january or so


----------



## Polaris425

For good or for winter? They always close for winter.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

lol my bad, you are correct! they will re-open march 2013 ....


----------



## Lifted4Fun

One for Kentucky:
Dirty Turtle Offroad Park 
Dirty Turtle Offroad - Bedford, Kentucky

Just went last Saturday and its a good park. Lots and Lots of MUD!


----------



## todbnla

In MS, this is now closed per the website: Rattlesnake ATV 

also maybe these are new adds:
Sand Hill ATV

and

Up the creek acres atv


----------



## brutepower95

another for kentucky gregory lave atv park drakesboro ky good place they allow anything and dont have to wear helmets 15 per atv or what you have truck dune buggie sand rail


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

you can add Muddy Bottoms ATV park in Lousiana ...will be open in spring 2014


----------



## Suthrn98

Georgia has a few more not listed. I would add links but I'm in my phone. 

East Coast Offroad Park - Hortense
Taylor County Boondocks - Butler
Fat Daddy's ATV Park - Waycross
The Farm ATV Park - Smithville
Big Creek ATV Park - Hawkinsville
H&H Trail ATV Park - Jesup
Big Nasty ATV Park - Bloomingdale
Blue Pond ATV Park - Hazelhurst
Possum Creek ATV Park - Ray City

There a few OHV places to ride also that I didn't list that are on national forest land.


----------



## REBEL4L15

Jolly Rogers around Converse La is some pretty good riding. It's free and locate on banks of Toledo Bend Lake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## duckincrazy92

Midway Atv in oak island NC and cape fear Atv in Elizabethtown NC are both nice


----------



## Tweek

Just read on a local forum that the Bonnet Carre spillway in Louisiana is open again. When I get in from offshore going to look into it.


----------



## Audible Silence

as far as the florida list, that is all atv parks. should wildlife management areas that allow legal riding be added also? such as three lakes WMA near yeehaw junction.


----------



## team_mudnut

******* resort in Sweetwater TN ******* Resort — ******* Resort


----------



## Montes0092

There's a fairly new one in bokchito OK
Texoma Mud Park - Home
Also: Little Sahara State Park, Oklahoma
Lake Sahara State Park, Waynoka OK- Oklahoma State Parks RV Campers Guide 
Cross bar ranch
Welcome To Cross Bar Ranch
Redriveratvpark in Hendrix, OK 
Red River ATV Park - Hendrix, OK All off roaders welcome! Trails, Mud Bogging, Camping, RV Sites, Fishing, Hiking 903-583-2288

These are some that are closer to me there is a lot more in Oklahoma


----------



## SpecEdition

Sabine ATV Park Burkeville, Tx


----------



## bcorum

harlan county kentucky and catfish pond martinsville virginia


----------



## Crawfishie!!

muddybottomsatv.com: Home


----------



## DKNUCKLES

Anyone know of any trails to ride in N.Y.? I'm in Dutchess county


----------



## 94Yamaha

Anyone know somewhere to ride in Alabama 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

